# 2010 Fishing Log



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 10, 2010)

Bluegill:2
Chain Pickerel:1
Golden Shiners:70
Largemouth Bass:10


Trips:9
Skunked:1


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 11, 2010)

2/ trips
3/steelhead


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 11, 2010)

2010:

Trips: 9
Skunks: 9
15 hp motors busted in 1/2:1


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 11, 2010)

My 2010 Fishing Log

Trips:0
Skunked:0


----------



## russ010 (Jan 11, 2010)

Trips: 3
SkunKs: 2
Fish Type
LM: 
Spots: 6
Weight - 
LM: 
Spots: 5.5 lbs

Biggest YTD: 1lb 14oz

Lakes Fished:
Carters Lake
Lathem Reservoir

Don't know if I'll be able to keep up with weights for individual species... but since I'm targeting spots more and more, it might not be that bad


----------



## slim357 (Jan 12, 2010)

Trips 2
Large Mouth 6
Crappie 2
bluegill 2


----------



## Andy (Jan 12, 2010)

Trips- 9
Skunks- 2
SM bass- 12
LM bass- 0
Spotted bass- 4
Striped bass- 0
Muskie- 7
Channel cat- 9


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 14, 2010)

2010 Log

Fun Fishing
Trips: 13
Skunks: 5

Fish:
LMB: 17
Weight: 21.5 lbs
Big Fish: 3.5

Tournaments: 3
Fish: 4
Weight: 8.69
Big Fish: 4.7


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 14, 2010)

No skunks so far,but then again no trips either,but no skunks either.


----------



## utahusker (Jan 14, 2010)

Trips 1

Skunked 0

caught 12 small to medium Rainbows trolling with floating Rapala's.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 28, 2010)

Well since I haven't gone out yet this year, I figure now is the time to make this log. I will add if there is species I haven't listed but caught them! So, right now its a big fat 0. :lol: 

Salmons - 
Chinook (King) - 
Coho - 
Pinks - 

Trouts -
Steelhead -
Brown - 
Rainbow -

Bass -
Largemouth -
Smallmouth -
Spotted -
Rock - 

Sunfish -
Bluegill -
Pumpkinseed -

Yellow Perch -

Walleye -

Pike -

Muskie -


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 7, 2010)

Shore fishing Trips 5
Skunked 2

Bass 2
Bluegill 0
Crappie 1
Bluegill/Crappie hybrid 0
Catfish 0 
Turtles 0


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 9, 2010)

Successful Boat Trips - 0 / 0
Successful Land Trips - 2 / 2

Most Targeted:

LM Bass - 6
SM Bass - 0
Bluegill - 0

Other Fish that Bite:

Other Panfish - 0
Pike - 0
Dogfish (fun fishing) - 0

New Species for me:

Walleye - 0
Musky - 0

(thought I'd get in on page 2 since I missed this last year - first trip is planned in May when the season opens)


----------



## D-Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Trips:0 Skunked:0, Beer runs: 50 :beer:


----------



## CABINETMAN (Feb 19, 2010)

first tourney of the year was in january (slot limit lake)

1 LM weighed for 2lbs finished 16 out of 24 boats

second tourney of the year in february (slot limit lake)

4 fish weighed for 10.22 finished 1st out of 23 boats =D> 
tied for 12th in points

3rd tourney of the year march in lake havasu small mouth bed fishing at its best first limit of the year 5 fish weighed for 14.25 finished 11 th place

4th tourney of the year spawn is still on caught alot of small fish but just enough weight to finish 4th moved up in points
6.98lbs five fish weighed 7th over all (slot limit lake)


----------



## authentic (Feb 22, 2010)

Fishing picked up, and I gave up on keeping track.

Trips: 8
Skunked: 2
LMB: 100+, too many to count (biggest 19+", 4.5 lbs, Ravenna)
SMB: 0
Bluegill/sunfish: 30? too many to count
Pike: 4
Crappie: 1 (Personal Best 17" on 4/5 @ Peterbilt)

Lakes Fished:
Such's
Cheyenne
Peterbilt
Ravenna


----------



## Merkywaters (Mar 6, 2010)

Target Specie: Bass

Trips: 8
Zeros: 2
Total Caught: 16
Big Fish: 6.14
Tournaments Fished: 2 (1 win)

I have been lucky these past few weeks!


----------



## Catfish (Mar 9, 2010)

Trips: 7
Skunks: 1

*Targeted Fish*
LMB:22

*Others*
Striped bass: 0
Catfish: 0
Crappie: 6

*Breakdown of bass lure production*
Pig n Jig: 11
Rat-L-Trap: 4
Swimbait (Soft Plastic): 7
Spinnerbait: 0
Jerkbait: 0
Topwater lure: 0
Crappie jig: 6


----------



## Workdawg (Mar 12, 2010)

Boat Trips: 10
Shore Trips: 4

LM Bass: 10

Walleye: 0

Muskie : 0

Pickerel : 6

Other : 0


----------



## RStewart (Mar 13, 2010)

trips: 4
skunks : 4

not a good way to start the season. but it can only get better!


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great idea. 

I'll add mine.

Trips: 5
Skunks: 0

Species
LM Bass: 15
SM Bass:
Walleye:
Catfish:
Muskie:
Crappie: 12
Bluegill: 25

Fish Fry's: 2


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Trips: 7

Stripers: 7
Hybrid: 1

Keeper (over 12") Largemouth/spots: 7
Under 12" LM/Spots: 2

Trout: 1

Bream: 5


----------



## ober51 (Apr 18, 2010)

2010 Log:

Trips: 0

Caught: 0

Skunked: 0 :lol: 

Between needing a trailer and beginning a new job, time is limited.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 18, 2010)

Man, I already lost count 8)

Did catch my biggest pike ever yesterday.. I'll have to post some pics sometime this week


----------



## switchback (May 3, 2010)

Trips 8

Largemouth 17 one 4 lber
Sand bass 58
crappie 15
drum 5
stripers 2
catfish 2
Skunked 0


----------



## GaBassin (May 3, 2010)

Trips 4

Trip 1
Bluegill 4
Crappie 12

Trip 2
Bluegill 0
Crappie 15

Trip 3
SMB 3

Trip 4
SMB 3
Bluegill 5
Skunked 0


----------



## txneal (May 14, 2010)

Trips:1.....OH Ivie Reservoir, Texas
skunked:0
largemouth bass:3...one was 8 pounds 12 ounces
channel cats: 5
crappie:4
white bass:2
gar:3
flathead catfish:1....20 pounds


----------



## BaitCaster (May 14, 2010)

LM Bass - 0
SM Bass - 0
Pike - 0
Walleye - 0
Crappie - 0
Bluegill - 0
Pumpkinseed - 0
Rock Bass - 0
Salmon - 0
Tuna - 0 (not including canned)
Creek Chub - 0
Blue Marlin - 0
Freshwater Drum - 0
Squid - 0
Prawns - 0
Blue Whale - 0
Carp - 0
Goldfish - 0
Snakehead - 0
..................................


----------



## DuraCraft (Nov 30, 2010)

Now, Bait, looks like you have been fishing with me! Well, I have had a few better days:

Trips - too old, can't remember, but not enough!

Bass - several

Crappies - about 15

Hybrids - 45

Catfish - 1 or 2

Bluegills - about 20

And skunks - at least two trips -0- Calling Panther lake near here, man, going by me, I could not even say any kind of fish even lives in that lumber filled place! Nary a bite on a hard day's fishing there. Didn't even see a minnow, snake (always a good sign for me), alligator, nothing. No body else there that day caught anything either, but some old boys told me it is a good place. Very new lake, and absolutely PACKED with standing trees! You even have to only use idle on the lake, by law, but, there is only one place by the dam you can't idle anyway. Oh well, wanting to go tomorrow, there is this think called "work" that keeps getting in the way...


----------

